# تجميع دروس عن كل ما يتعلق بالطرق من ( معادلات أكسيل - أوتوكاد - برامج مساحية متنوعة ) وشرحها فيديو



## hosh123 (28 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

أعضاء المنتدى الأفاضل والأعزاء 
زوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب
بإذن الله فى هذا الموضوع أضع بين أيديكم كافة المواضيع التى قمت بعملها فى هذا المنتدى الرائع والتى تختص بما يتعلق بالطرق والمساحة بشكل عام .
تم شرح جميع المعادلات والبرامج من خلال ملفات فيديو متنوعة ومتوفرة على 3 مواقع تحميل بالإضافة الى رفع الفيديوهات على موقع اليوتيوب 
وهذه المواضيع تصنف لثلاثة أقسام :

*القسم الاول ( معادلات الاكسيل )
*
وفى هذا القسم قمت بعمل مجموعة من المعادلات المختلفة لعمل الحسابات الخاصة بالطرق وكذلك تم عمل مجموعة من المعادلات التى تربط الاكسيل ببرامج أخرى كما هو اّتى :

أسم الموضوع ( 1 ) : معادلات أكسيل تحفة

وبه معادلات خاصة بالمواضيع الاتية 
SUPER ELEVATION
VERTICAL CURVE
STRAIGHT LEVEL
وهى معادلات خاصة بحساب مناسيب و ميول الطرق بشكل منفصل (أى كل على حدى )
EARTH WORK INPUT FILE
وهى معادلة تقوم بتجهيزالبيانات على الاكسيل وإرسالها لبرنامج الايرث ورك بشكل سهل وسريع
وستجدون هذا الموضوع على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=223949&highlight=
 
أسم الموضوع ( 2 ) : أنقل أى بيانات من الأكسيل الى الاوتوكاد فى أقل من 5 ثوانى ( بالفيديو )

من خلال هذه المعادلة يمكن إرسال البيانات من برنامج الاكسيل الى برنامج الاوتوكاد بشكل بسيط جدا وذو مزايا وإختيارات نقل متعددة
وستجدون هذا الموضوع على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=232898&highlight=

أسم الموضوع ( 3 ) : شرح كيفية رسم القطاعات العرضية من خلال برنامج لأكسل ونقلها إلى برنامج الأوتوكاد

وهى معادلة ذات مزايا مميزة فمن خلالها يتم رسم القطاعات العرضية للطرق سواء كانت الارض الطبيعية أو القطاعات التصميمية وبها إمكانيه حساب الكميات بشكل سريع كما يمكن رسم القطاع فى طبقات منفصة على الاوتوكاد (كل قطاع لوحده فى طبقة منفصلة تحمل أسم القطاع ) وذلك لتسهيل الوصول اليه.
وستجدون هذا الموضوع على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=229233&highlight=

أسم الموضوع ( 4 ): ارسم برفيل لأى شىء وعلى أى مسافات وبأى بيانات متاحه (فيديو) ببلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش

وهى معادلة خاصة برسم القطاع الطولى للطريق ( البروفيل ) من خلال أى بيانات متاحة لديكم ..
وستجدون هذا الموضوع على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=240525&highlight=

أسم الموضوع ( 5 ) : أقوى معادلة حساب برفيل و ميول جانبية على الاطلاق (بالفيديو )

وهى واحدة من أقوى معادلاتى لحساب المناسيب والميول الجانبية للطرق وهى تعد تجميع لمعادلاتى السابقة والتى تختص بحساب المناسيب والميول الجانبية فهذة المعادلة قادرة على حساب 3 بروفيل فى نفس الوقت وبسرعه عالية .
وستجدون هذا الموضوع على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=322078&highlight=

القسم الثانى ( برنامج الاوتوكاد )

أسم الموضوع: والله العظيم هخليك محترف أوتوكاد

وقد قمت بعمل هذا الموضوع لرفع كفاءتنا فى إستخدام البرنامج من خلال مجموعة من الفيديوهات المتنوعة والبسيطة 
وستجدون هذا الموضوع على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=318783&highlight=

القسم الثالث ( برامج مساحية وغير مساحية )

أسم الموضوع (1) : شرح برنامج سيرفر 10 باللغة العربية كاملاً

وبه تم شرح برنامج السيرفر 10 من خلال مجموعة دروس تفصل كل مزايا البرنامج
وستجدون هذا الموضوع على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=296039&highlight=

 أسم الموضوع (2) : شرح برنامج جوجل إسكتش أب 8

وهو برنامج للرسم ثلاثى الابعاد سهل جدا وبسيط ويمكن من خلاله عمل فيديو لمراحل العمل فى المواقع بشكل جميل كما سأشرح لاحقا 
وستجدون هذا الموضوع على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=293193&highlight=

كما ستجدون بإذن الله مجموعة من البرامج والفيديوهات المتنوعة الاخرى على الروابط الخاصة بالتحميل وكذلك على رابط اليوتيوب الخاص بى 
وأعدكم بإذن الله أنى أواصل فى تقديم كل ما لدى من أجل رفع مستوانا العلمى وتبادل الخبرات بيننا كما أدعو كل من لديه معلومة ولو كانت بسيطة أن لا يبخل علينا بها لعلها تفيد أحدنا وإذا أعجبتكم هذة المواضيع أنشروها قدر المستطاع لتعم الفائدة لكل من يحتاج اليها وأدعو الله أن يتقبلها كعلم ينتفع به ويجزينا الله عنها خيرا.
​


----------



## mohamed zehiry (28 مارس 2012)

منور يا باشمهندس 

صدقت فى وعدك وجمعت المواضيع كلها فى موضوع واحد 

يشرفنى انى اكون اول من يرد على موضوعك 

جزاك الله خيراا وبارك لك فى علمك واستعدادك لخدمة المسلمين


----------



## طريق الهندسة (28 مارس 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذه الروابط الهامه جدا


----------



## طريق الهندسة (28 مارس 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذه الروابط الهامه جدا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (29 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## drmady (29 مارس 2012)

تمااااااااااام


----------



## garary (29 مارس 2012)

منور ياهشام بارك الله فيك وننتظر منك المزيد .امل ان تدخل على برنامج السيفل ثرى دى خاصة الاوامر المتعلقة بتصميم شبكة الصرف الصحى pipe


----------



## mostafammy (30 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير على هذا العمل الرائع 
ونتمنى اكمال الموضوع الى نهايته


----------



## أبوتقي (30 مارس 2012)

أخي الكريم 
بارك الله في مجهودك الرائع 
وزادك الله علما


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (5 أبريل 2012)

مشكور ياهندسة وبارك اللة فيك وزادك علما نتمنى ان تتطرق فى موضوع pipe line وحسلب الكميات والتصميم لة ببرنامج civil 3d


----------



## hosh123 (5 أبريل 2012)

*[font=verdana, sans-serif]قريباً بإذن الله سيتم رفع الدروس الخاصة ببرنامج الـ*
[/font]
[font=verdana, sans-serif]civil 3d 2012
[/font]
[font=verdana, sans-serif]*وسيتم الاعلان عن موعد رفعها قريباً جداً*
[/font]
[font=verdana, sans-serif]*فأدعو لى بالتوفيق

*
[/font]​


----------



## علاء حرجان (5 أبريل 2012)

*انقذتني*

شكرا اخي الفاضل على جهودك المبذوله


----------



## السندباد المساحي (5 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي الفاضل


----------



## محمدسامى حسن (6 أبريل 2012)

الله ينور


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (7 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك و شكر لك


----------



## mostafammy (9 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (9 أبريل 2012)

جزاك اللة خيرا على ما تقوم بة واتمنى ان لا تنسى ان توضح اعمال التصميم وحساب الكميات لخطوط pipe line وتصميم القنوات واعمال التسويات حيث ان الحديث فى شرحها يكاد يكون منعدم فى المنتدى نفعنا اللة بيك وبامثالك فى هذا النتدى العظيم الذى يضم نخبة كبيرة من المهندسين العرب


----------



## علي الحياني (10 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شـــكــراً جــزيـــلاً على هذه الشروحات الرائعة
كما نرجوا ان تتطرق لبرنامج civil 3D وبشيء من التفصيل ان امكنكم ذلك
*


----------



## hosh123 (10 أبريل 2012)

علي الحياني قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شـــكــراً جــزيـــلاً على هذه الشروحات الرائعة
> كما نرجوا ان تتطرق لبرنامج civil 3D وبشيء من التفصيل ان امكنكم ذلك
> *



بإذن الله سأبدأ قريبا جداً فأدعو لى بالتوفيق


----------



## كريم مصطفى فتحى (10 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## metkal (11 أبريل 2012)

*مشكور ياهندسة وبارك اللة فيك وزادك علما*


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (12 أبريل 2012)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## hosh123 (12 أبريل 2012)

محمد صلاح سعيد قال:


> الروابط لاتعمل



السلام عليكم

اخى الكريم كل الروابط تعمل وقد قمت بتجربتها إذا لم تعمل معك غير المتصفح بتاعك قد يكون هو السبب


----------



## iDz (12 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (16 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما ونفعا


----------



## eslam_mosly (16 أبريل 2012)

جزاك اللع عنا خيراً


----------



## emam1000 (18 أبريل 2012)

الله يكرمنا ويكرمك وينصرنا وينصرك


----------



## elsayed elhanouny (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (21 أبريل 2012)

باركالله فيك وزادك الله علمك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmedalbaz (22 أبريل 2012)

الله ينور ويبارك


----------



## waseem94 (24 أبريل 2012)

انا نزلت سيفيل 3 دي 2012 بس بدي ال اكتيفيشن كود 
يا ريت اي حدا عندو كرك او كيجن يحطلنا اياه لنستفيد منو وجازاه الله الف خير


----------



## hosh123 (24 أبريل 2012)

waseem94 قال:


> انا نزلت سيفيل 3 دي 2012 بس بدي ال اكتيفيشن كود
> يا ريت اي حدا عندو كرك او كيجن يحطلنا اياه لنستفيد منو وجازاه الله الف خير


ادخل على هذا الرابط

http://jumbofiles.com/xan2ytbz0zqf


----------



## علي فؤاد (24 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن يا باشمهندس هشام معادلة اكسل لحساب اي قطر في شكل رباعي معلوم اطواله الاربعة ومساحته حتي يتم رسمه علي الاتوكاد
وكمان معادلة لحساب احد اطوال اضلاع مثلث معلوم طولا الضلعين الاخرين ومساحته
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (25 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​

​

​


----------



## محمدمحمودمحمود (26 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم
روابط القسم الاول والقسم الثانى لا تعمل نرجو الاهتمام والرد فى اسرع وقت وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## hosh123 (27 أبريل 2012)

محمدمحمودمحمود قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> روابط القسم الاول والقسم الثانى لا تعمل نرجو الاهتمام والرد فى اسرع وقت وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم*



السلام عليكم
أتفضل أخى الكريم الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/folder/A6G2w770/HISHAM_FAWZY_FILES.html?&rnd=32


----------



## arhictora (27 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## علي فؤاد (30 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندس هشام عندي رفع مساحي لطريق رقم النقطة ثم الشماليات ثم الشرقيات ثم المنسوب ثم الكود ومعي مسار لذلك الطريق علي الاتوكاد والاكسل هل يمكن تصدير تلك النقاط من السيفل او االاكسل علي هيئة 
station offset elevation
وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hosh123 (30 أبريل 2012)

علي فؤاد قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس هشام عندي رفع مساحي لطريق رقم النقطة ثم الشماليات ثم الشرقيات ثم المنسوب ثم الكود ومعي مسار لذلك الطريق علي الاتوكاد والاكسل هل يمكن تصدير تلك النقاط من السيفل او االاكسل علي هيئة
> station offset elevation
> وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


السلام عليكم
أنا بحثت لك بشكل سريع عن طريقة من خلال برنامج السيفيل ولقيت أنك ممكن تنزل إضافة للبرنامج من موقع أخر تقوم بما تريد .. هتلاقى الاضافة فى الموقع ده
http://www.cgsplus.com/Default.aspx?tabid=104

وفيديو توضيحى لطريقة العمل به على هذا الرابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUFaE0pK4TI

وتوجد أيضا طريقه أخرى على هذا الموقع
http://www.quuxsoft.com/Default.aspx


----------



## meethaq (1 مايو 2012)

بارك ألله بجهودك


----------



## hosh123 (1 مايو 2012)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا بحثت لك بشكل سريع عن طريقة من خلال برنامج السيفيل ولقيت أنك ممكن تنزل إضافة للبرنامج من موقع أخر تقوم بما تريد .. هتلاقى الاضافة فى الموقع ده
> http://www.cgsplus.com/Default.aspx?tabid=104
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
أخى الكريم على فؤاد يوجد طريقة ثانية لعمل ما تريد دون أى برامج إضافية من خلال ليسب بسيط سبق شرحه قبل كده وهى طريقة بسيطة و سوف اشرحها لك ضمن دروس السيفيل ثرى دى 2013 والتى بدأت بالفعل فيها
فتابعها وستجدها قريباً فى الدورة


----------



## البشمهندس حودة (6 مايو 2012)

*تستاهل الف مليون نجمه 
يا نجم النجوم الغالي على الموضوع المتميز والحصري 
تسلم ايدك يا بشمهندس على هذا الاداء الرائع 
منتظرين المزيد من التميز والحصريات 
لك مني خالص الشكر والتقدير 
تحياتي
:30::30::30::75::30::30::30:*​


----------



## hamedo86 (6 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ..................


----------



## ycons (8 مايو 2012)

لن استطيع تحميل الملفات الاكسل السوبر اليفيشن وغيرها هل منكم المساعدة جزاكم الله خير


----------



## hosh123 (8 مايو 2012)

ycons قال:


> لن استطيع تحميل الملفات الاكسل السوبر اليفيشن وغيرها هل منكم المساعدة جزاكم الله خير


ادخل على هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/folder/A6G2w770/HISHAM_FAWZY_FILES.html?&rnd=32


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (9 مايو 2012)

جمييييييييييييييييل​


----------



## ابوسند الليبي (21 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_fas (21 مايو 2012)

الروابط مش شغاله 
لك الشكر والتقدير


----------



## noor-noor (21 مايو 2012)

يسامواااااااااا


----------



## hosh123 (21 مايو 2012)

eng_fas قال:


> الروابط مش شغاله
> لك الشكر والتقدير


السلام عليكم
هتلاقى كل ما تريده على هذة الروابط
http://www.4shared.com/folder/A6G2w770/HISHAM_FAWZY_FILES.html?&rnd=32
http://www.mediafire.com/?qxm8f042557sm5a,z2m6q12xy24rb,h490x941lacoy,8a95cmbtmxav2,mf60u22iag34l
http://jumbofiles.com/user/fingerprintvideos


----------



## ahmad kh (23 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شيماء صلاح 1 (23 مايو 2012)

هل يمكن نقل احداثيات النقاط بترقيمها من اكسل لاوتوكاد


----------



## hosh123 (23 مايو 2012)

شيماء صلاح 1 قال:


> هل يمكن نقل احداثيات النقاط بترقيمها من اكسل لاوتوكاد



السلام عليكم
يمكن ذلك من خلال معادلة data from excel to autocad
أو من خلال برنامج السيفل بشكل أسرع وإذا أردت تعلم برنامج السيفل يمكنك ذلك من خلال الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/326897-%D8%AF%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%A9-%D8%AA%D8%B9%D9%84%D9%8A%D9%85-civil-3d-2013-%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%84%D8%BA%D8%A9-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D8%B1%D8%A8%D9%8A%D8%A9-%28-%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%AF%D9%8A%D9%88-%29-%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D9%81%D8%B5%D9%8A%D9%84


----------



## engsasa (25 مايو 2012)

.جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن اليك , مجهود رائع وممتاز.​


----------



## كمال المجالي (26 مايو 2012)

:16: شكرا وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## شيماء صلاح 1 (3 يونيو 2012)

شكرا للاهتمام ، ممكن تشرحلنا معادله الاكسل كيف تعمل.


----------



## yhosain (3 يونيو 2012)

*مشكور اخى *


----------



## شيماء صلاح 1 (3 يونيو 2012)

شكرا للاهتمام ، ممكن تشرحلنا معادله الاكسل كيف تعمل.


----------



## شيماء صلاح 1 (3 يونيو 2012)

ممكن لوحد عنده معادله الاكسل لنقل البيانات من اكسل لاوتوكاد عشان رابط التحميل في اليوتيوب مش شغال


----------



## hosh123 (3 يونيو 2012)

شيماء صلاح 1 قال:


> ممكن لوحد عنده معادله الاكسل لنقل البيانات من اكسل لاوتوكاد عشان رابط التحميل في اليوتيوب مش شغال


السلام عليكم
فى هذا الرابط ستجدين كافة المعادلة وشرحها الفيديو
http://www.4shared.com/folder/A6G2w770/HISHAM_FAWZY_FILES.html?&rnd=32

وهذا هو رابط اليوتيوب لباقى الشروحات
http://www.youtube.com/user/Fingerprintvideos1#p/p


----------



## شيماء صلاح 1 (3 يونيو 2012)

ملف الاكسل الي فيه معادله نقل الاحداثيات بترقيمها من اكسل للاوتوكاد


----------



## hosh123 (3 يونيو 2012)

شيماء صلاح 1 قال:


> ملف الاكسل الي فيه معادله نقل الاحداثيات بترقيمها من اكسل للاوتوكاد



http://jumbofiles.com/w9ekyd413yxl


----------



## شيماء صلاح 1 (8 يونيو 2012)

شكرا للاهتمام الله يباركلك حملت ملف الاكسل واشتغل


----------



## mostafaeid (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*اخى الكريم شكرا لك على المعلومات الشيقة ولكن عندى مشكلة ياريت حد يساعدنى فيها برنامج الأيرث ورك لايعمل عندى ويعطينى رسالة(the ntvdm cou has encountered illegal instruction) وجهازى بانتيم5 ارجوا الحل*


----------



## mostafaeid (16 سبتمبر 2012)

email : [email protected]


----------



## usamael2000 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

مجهود طيب


----------



## mustafa20099 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## حسام عبد الله (11 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراا وبارك لك فى علمك


----------



## hassan.algabry (13 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## albani_2008 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

دمت مشكور النعم ...ما غنى شادن بنغمودام لك الانعام ... ما غرد الحمام


----------



## taltun09 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aiman5631982 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

thank u man


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (3 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله الف خير بس ارجو تغير موقع الرفع


----------



## hosh123 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

م.ميلاد الجبوري قال:


> بارك الله الف خير بس ارجو تغير موقع الرفع



السلام عليكم
أخى العزيز م.ميلاد الجبوري ستجد كل المعادلات والبرامج الفيديوهات على رابط التحميل الجديد هذا
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=13C8EA964122DA26

وجارى رفعهم على رابط اخر


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (14 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (15 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (16 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (20 مارس 2013)

اشكر الاخ المهندس هشام وادعو له الله ان يبارك فيه دوما وابدا
احب ان اساله هل يمكن ان تصمم للمنتدى الكريم اكسل شيت يكونبe , n , z ومن خلاله يتم حساب كميات الحفر والردم من الطرق وكذلك طبقات الطريق

بحيث ان نضع له ogl & pgl ثم يقوم هو بجميع الحسابات وشكرا


----------



## hosh123 (20 مارس 2013)

ناصر العلى ناصر قال:


> اشكر الاخ المهندس هشام وادعو له الله ان يبارك فيه دوما وابدا
> احب ان اساله هل يمكن ان تصمم للمنتدى الكريم اكسل شيت يكونبe , n , z ومن خلاله يتم حساب كميات الحفر والردم من الطرق وكذلك طبقات الطريق
> 
> بحيث ان نضع له ogl & pgl ثم يقوم هو بجميع الحسابات وشكرا



السلام عليكم اخي ناصر حاليا انا بحضر معادلة تحسب الاحداثيات لاي طريق بشكل بسيط ومن خلال مجموعة بيانات بسيطة وساحاول اني اربطها بمعادلة المناسيب the machine لكي تكون المخرجات E,N,Z اما بخصوص الكميات هحاول الاقي لها حل باذن الله


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (20 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير اخى هشام العزيز
وغدا ان شاء الله انا عندى كورس liscad training road application) 
واحاول ارفعه لحضراتكم


----------

